# Looking to hitchhike out of Montreal Canada



## TheSac (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll be in Montreal tomorrow, January 3, to visit some friends, however, after that I'm thinking about hitching to Vancouver, as I've always wanted to see the west coast. This will be my first time hitching and I figured it would be a good idea to ask for advice and such. About me, I'm 20, and American (which is why I want to hitch out of Montreal, I'm from Albany, New York, which is an impossible place to hitchhike out of or so I'm told.), I have a passport, but is it illegal to hitch in Canada?
Anyway, sorry if that was ramble-y, and thanks for any help.

Disregard this, I'm most likely going to Mexico. My apologies for cluttering up the forum.


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 3, 2013)

eh, it'll be cold. I suppose you know that. I suggest taking the AMT commuter train to the end of the line westbound then hitchin


----------

